# learn a new trade for when TSHTF?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I have been studying survival skills and a lot of books and videos suggest that learning a new skill that 
would be useful in a post SHTF world. 
Ok so I been working with solar energy and what if I could learn how to make a solar set up using mostly junk
to charge up a car battery or two for lights and a radio? 

Ok before everyone jumps on the "you can't do that" wagon and starts telling me what I should be using 
for parts please keep in mind that I'm talking about "POST SHTF" no stores, no grid, No pizza by phone.
Only what you can scavenge. 

I see lots of solar panels on commercial building and on the expressway. 
I do not condone steeling in any shape or forum but when TSHTF it's won't be called stealing it will be called surviving.

Deep cycle batteries are great but you might be surprised how much power is stored in a car battery and what
you can do with it 
I'm also going to have a trading post and that should bring the panels and maybe some controllers to me
without going out to look for them.
Would this be a good trade/skill to learn?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

if your handy with that, spend time learning basic level electrical engineering....

my primary trade skill is my ability to "fix shit with shit" as when its hit the fan, a lot of stuff is broken and will need fixing 

but I thought you were going to set up a trading outpost??


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Solar panel says to me that you have something I may need. Whether supplies, food, water, etc. Why fly a big [email protected]@ flag or solar panel for the world to see. Maybe a small wind powered generator on the back side of the building. How about a bicycle powered alternator in the basement, quite and unseen from attackers. Besides what do you need the power for after the SHTF?? Will a man portable system really produce enough power to hall around??


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> if your handy with that, spend time learning basic level electrical engineering....
> 
> my primary trade skill is my ability to "fix shit with shit" as when its hit the fan, a lot of stuff is broken and will need fixing
> 
> but I thought you were going to set up a trading outpost??


 I am without a dough going to open a trading post. This may make it possible for me to get solar panels and parts
without going out to look for them. with a little luck someone that needs food will gather the parts for me and bring
them to me for a fair trade.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I would say hell yeah! Who wouldn't want to know the guy that can provide power out of salvaged parts? That's a very valuable skill post SHTF in my opinion. Now what other skills can we come up with?


short list (when shtf has settled)

medic
electronic specialist (soldering and part id/troubleshooting)
computer repair/network (communications, entertainment, record keeping, just off the top of my head)
security (theory into practice from body guarding to securing a area)
trade (negotiation)
boiler maker (welding, metal work) 
chemist (able to create/work with complex chemicals)
pharmacist (fancy name for drug maker) 
weapons smith (to fix a bulk of firearms)
plumber and mains electrician

then there are slightly minor skills
food production (growing/livestock)
building repair
basic tool use
canning/preserving food
political skills
leadership skills
shooting skills
hunting 
fishing
survival skills
camping skills
4WD skills
motor repair skills 
tire replacement skills

this list is slightly minor only due to commonly available among like minded people and sheeple

this is not complete but a idea of skills that I believe are needed to help rebuild civilization


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Solar panel says to me that you have something I may need. Whether supplies, food, water, etc. Why fly a big [email protected]@ flag or solar panel for the world to see. Maybe a small wind powered generator on the back side of the building. How about a bicycle powered alternator in the basement, quite and unseen from attackers. Besides what do you need the power for after the SHTF?? Will a man portable system really produce enough power to hall around??


Yes I want to be seen as much as possible. I'm planing to have my trading post in the center of town in a very secure location.
The trading post will belong to the town as well as me. I will take stuff on consignment to give the towns people a feeling that
the trading post is there's as much as mine. I don't think it will be that hard to find good people that will stand guard or help
with security. Or help defend "there" store.

People are going to need a place to trade extra stuff for other stuff they need to survive. 
I have looked at some secure buildings that could support 5 or 6 ventures (like an indoor flea market)


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

One of my prep hobbies is repairing Coleman lanterns and stoves. Got 14 lanterns now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been studying survival skills and a lot of books and videos suggest that learning a new skill that
> would be useful in a post SHTF world.
> Ok so I been working with solar energy and what if I could learn how to make a solar set up using mostly junk
> ...


I would say yes it is a excellent skill to know...it might be especially excellent if you knew how to electrically guard your house in places with these solar panels.. what i mean by electric guard is a defensive shield transmitting a painful electric current along the lines of getting tazed..figure out stuff like that and be creative with your knowledge and people will protect you and fed you willingly in a shtf senario. apply your knowledge.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Other than my medical training (medic and nursing) I've got duct tape and a hammer, I should be able to fix just about anything ...just kidding, really something to think about...I've considered starting a trading post...more to think about, always thought of myself as a "jack of all trades", will that be enough or just a start?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I will prolly do anything that needs to get done. I could cut hair, cook supper- but I totally plan on being a merchant.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> One of my prep hobbies is repairing Coleman lanterns and stoves. Got 14 lanterns now.


 Are you working with propane or liquid fuel type?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Mostly liquid fuel,got 1 propane lantern.


----------

